# Transmission Question



## Evenflow

I know the powershift shifts like an automatic like in the stx-450 Steiger tractor but i keep getting questions if i can build a manual shift unit. Now i have looked every where for this transmission and have came up empty except for the New Holland T7 tractor. Anybody have a clue to this trans and a part# for it or even what tractor it would be available in? 

Thanks in Advance

Even


----------



## MBTRAC

I'm unsure of your question, the NH T7 series has various options of CVT's & Powershift - to my knowledge there's no simple manual gearbox available..........Build a manual gearbox ? Why ?


----------



## Evenflow

The reason i am asking is some case dealers have shown a great deal of interest in a manual shift transmission. They say they have alot of these tractors down and wanted another option besides offering a new unit. i build all fuji powershifts units and was just kind of wondering about the manual one. i used the T7 as an example because it was all i could find in NGPC (case parts look up software). So besides the powershift maybe what i am looking for is the CVT.

Thanks in Advance

Even


----------



## MBTRAC

IMO be cautious about listening to dealers too much, what they think they can sell & actually what the farming customer wants can be two very different things.

If it was me & I wanted to "implant" a substitute transmission into a c.400hp tractor I'd be adapting something relatively cheap to rebuild, simple & robust like a used Spicer 10speed or Spicer SST-14 - over the years we've done this ourselves successfully quite a few times on much older machines e.g Case 4890's, Steiger Panthers, IH4568, Versatiles & similar HP low volume locally produced gear.

Unsure if these Spicers would be suited to the STX 450 - comparatively amongst our larger gear we're currently running a STX535HD (uprated to 575hp) , a STX530HD (uprated to 575hp) & a NH TJ450 to date without drama's on their powershifts


----------



## Evenflow

Well thank you for the information. I will have to look it up and see what it takes to build those. It seems i am also lost on the way to identify transmissions. Like i call the powershifts by 3s, 4's and 6's ect, then by the model of the unit. Would this be correct or should i use just the part number when asking questons? I hope to open up a shop soon and there seems to be difference in the lingo and i need to get on the right page.

Thanks in Advance

Even


----------



## MBTRAC

As I'm guessing you're in the USA & I'm in Australia there might be some local differences in terminology when identifying/transmissions - over here it's fairly common place to generalise with the model or "family" name ( part nunbers usually only quoted when interpreting specific components for a rebuild, though often in our farm workshop because of experience we'll elect to use a non-standard component that may have been used at sometime in the same family transmission).
Modifying any late model tractor like a Case STX to fit a basic manual isn't going to be anywhere new as easy as on an old tractor with few computers- for starters there's OBD, throttle position sensors, canbus complexity, shift modulation & maybe auto guidance to be considered, not saying it can't be done but well beyond viability for what our farm team could easily accomplish on the old gear.


----------



## Evenflow

Yes i am from the usa and have had offers to come down your way and build powershifts but kinda missed the boat. well thanks for all your help. Maybe i should stay away from those mods and try something different. 

Thank in Advance

Even


----------



## MBTRAC

Just a thought :- if in you're area & there are a lot of local failures in the most recent Case/Steiger powershifts maybe there's an opportunity (depending on the common causal factors contributing to these failures) to offer some sort of upgrade kit. 
As examples:
- With poweshift heavy dependent on clean cool oil flows maybe you could off an addtional oil cooler or increased reservoir capacity as a "preventative" upgrade kit 
- Or if there's the opportunity to rebuild these failed units, maybe a slight increase in the oil gallery diameter to increase oil flow may aid transmssion life.
Guess it all depends on the nature of your local failures - my speculation would be the most likely cause is heat build up because the tractors are overballasted & likely being used in pan/scraper type applications (which places massively varying "shock" & high speed travel loads on the transmission/driveline.


----------



## Evenflow

Thank you for the info. I haven't seen to much of this failure in my area. Mostly the rebuilds are units that have been burned to a crisp. Total melt downs like maybe fire damage and ect. I was wondering about something. The old lime green or red powershifts which were 12sp forward and 3 sp rev are getting harder to get parts for. Fuji Univance will be no longer be making certain new parts for these old units and the prices are triple what they use to be. I have never seen one in a tractor but was wondering if the right mod was done would say a 16sp powershift which would be larger and more heavy duty be put in it's place? i am not so worried about making it work but just wondering if it would fit. I know from looking at both transmissions the mounts are different but if this could be done it would save a person from scraping out their old tractor for lack of parts and having to buy a more pricey newer one.


Thanks in Advance

Even


----------



## MBTRAC

Where there a will there's a way, fabricating mounts/making naything fit is the easy part it's all the other stuff to make it compatible with trhe tractor that is the hard yards.....funny thing is the 16sp p/shift's used in the Case Quad Tracks (which in theory should be a more robust tranny) have a reputation over here for chewing bearings out on a regular basis due to poor lubrication.

IMO a lot of premature powershift failures are due to operators who don't let the tranny reach operating temperatures prior to moving the machine - the modern P/S may be a lot sweeter to use, but they don't hold anywhere near as well as the old twin disc common in the ancient Steiger green CP/KP series tractors (ours @ 29,000hrs remains untouched & still going strong)


----------



## Evenflow

You said they were eating bearings in your area on the ps3 or ps4. ( they are both 16sp transmissions) Now are those new units, reman from case or something someone else has built? The reason i ask is if it is someone else and they are building it by the manual it is incorrect on how to get the end play checks on the 5 shafts it holds. Even on the internal bearings are incorrect for the zero preload it takes. My first 16sp i built from the manual ran on the dyno maybe 1 min then it locked up, broke drive shafts to my load tester and i thought i was dead trying to shut down the 500+ horse diesel engine dyno. The bearing blew out because it was to tight on the endplay. I have now figured this out and not had a bearing failure to date on the dyno or in the field. If it was new i have been seeing alot of poor quality pieces come in but i figured this to be about the time they had all the problems in japan and who knows what was going on there at that time. If it was reman then i don't know about those failures. Thank You once again for all the info i am getting. There is not much farming in my area going on on a large scale so all the info i can soak up just makes me a better builder.

Thanks in Advance

Even


----------



## MBTRAC

The bearing fsailures I've heard of are all on the original standard transmissions fitted on the tractor from new - seems common to be occurring @ c.3500 -4500hrs.


----------

